# Hello people.



## sambucca33 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice to join you all. i look forward to reading and maybe contributing to the forums on the site. hopefully picking up new ideas and advice on the way. i train five days a week at bodyworks gym in featherstone.w.yorks. great people, great gym.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nice to have you on board!


----------



## guns1466867926 (Mar 10, 2006)

who are you man, i also train their with the rest of the best this is verge!!!


----------



## bukem (Apr 17, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

welcome to the site martin aka sambucca33

sam is one of the fittess guys i know he has done a number of marathons in yester years and now does regular bike rides as well as weight training.

rach x


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi and welcome


----------



## sambucca33 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome bro


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to MC dude


----------

